# Plows needed in lake zurich,il



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

In need of plow trucks in lake zurich for commercial accounts for months of march and april 2009. Contact mike or dan for further information at 773-24-600


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I try not to plow lakes.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i dialed 773-24-600 but i got nowhere..???...LOL


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Something missing ???


----------

